# Possible World Record



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Just doing my lunchtime perusing of newspaper websites and found this interesting fish story. :fishing:




http://www.newsobserver.com/802/story/1329445.html


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good for her if it's a record. Great catch.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats a FReak black drummie there....


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome fish, i hope its a record, sure is a great fish! Gratz to the angler!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Un Freaking Real,,,,,I mean wow,,, that fish is bigger than the lady,,,60-75 year old fish according to the story and caught at Topsail Beach, NC.

Wow


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

and caught on a 2/0 hook. the lady can fish with me anytime.


----------



## stealneal (Jan 9, 2008)

this gets me to thinking...when out shark fishing and we hook into what we think is a big ol' skate and the line snap's, might not be a skate at all!?! That is a solid catch by all means


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

60-75 years old is freaking unbelievable. Big props for the release.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I truly commend her on....*

releasing the fish!!

I have never caught many black drum and none being large but have been told that the larger ones....10# greater usually have parasites in their flesh.

Reelturner


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Reelturner said:


> releasing the fish!!
> 
> I have never caught many black drum and none being large but have been told that the larger ones....10# greater usually have parasites in their flesh.
> 
> Reelturner


 I know this is going to be an unpopular possition,but to be honest she probably should have kept it... First it is a legal fish,second according to Jeff Ross (who did the intensive study on red drum said the much older drum don't produce as well as the younger ones do).. As far as the worms,I have eaten a couple of big black drum from the Eastern Shore back in the day,and they were good done up Hatteras style... Also in all likelyhood the fish didn't survive the shock of that cold water it had gotten stuck in along with the stress of a long fight.. Even though they got it to go out to the deep,good possibility it perished.. Lastly,I feel the girl would have enjoyed the recognition of having a state or world record,now she will never know....... jmho (don't kill the mesenger,who's just thinking from a different standpoint)


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> I know this is going to be an unpopular possition,but to be honest she probably should have kept it... First it is a legal fish,second according to Jeff Ross (who did the intensive study on red drum said the much older drum don't produce as well as the younger ones do).. As far as the worms,I have eaten a couple of big black drum from the Eastern Shore back in the day,and they were good done up Hatteras style... Also in all likelyhood the fish didn't survive the shock of that cold water it had gotten stuck in along with the stress of a long fight.. Even though they got it to go out to the deep,good possibility it perished.. Lastly,I feel the girl would have enjoyed the recognition of having a state or world record,now she will never know....... jmho (don't kill the mesenger,who's just thinking from a different standpoint)


yeah i had a couple friend chunks of big black drum in a sammich one time, and it was awesome.


Nice fish, really nice fish.





Jesse


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Dd*



For sure she would have been enlightened to the possible world record fish.

Thanks,:fishing:

RT


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

DD, another way to look at it is if she had kept it, it would have died for sure. Releasing it at least gave it a chance. The downside is not knowing if it was a record. Still she should be proud.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I dunno, I woulda prolly took it for the chance at a record. If nothing else thats a lot of good eating. Need a hoe to clean it though...


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Hey Clay*

you got plenty of them dont ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Worms*

You would have to eat around the worms....


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

A hog of a fish either way. Just the photo will be priceless. Good for her.:fishing:

Personally I would have kept it!:beer:


----------

